# Replacing Saddle Valves



## JoeyGee (Jul 31, 2021)

I found a leak in my trouble zone. I tracked it down to 2 PVC saddle valves on the 3/4" black pipe (I assume the main line?). These two valves each go to 1 head. My problem is, these two holes are about 3" apart and right against a nasty clump of huge roots, so working room is very tight.

I know the best course of action would be to cut out the section of pipe with the two holes and use a couple barbed Tees connected together and then put that into the missing segment. I am concerned, though, if I cut out a section, I won't be able to push in the barbed connecters, without simply pushing the pipe in--I am not able to get to the other side of the pipe to hold it.

I know in plumbing, saddle valves suck in general. Does anyone have any ideas or options for me?


----------

